# Which size wera



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I never really memorized straight slot screwdriver sizes like philips and square and torx sizes. I choose them by eye. I'd struggle to buy straight screwdrivers over the 'net. I sorta like to see them in person.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

This is my go-to wera straight slot. It’s general use. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00365EY2Q?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

For smaller applications, like wall plates, I just have the stupid generic Klein cabinet tip. 
It’s like 1/8” tip or maybe 3/16”, I dunno. Anything smaller and I use Wera’s control screw drivers. I might try to find a Wera straight slot sized properly to replace the Klein eventually. 

For a beater and prybar, I use Wera’s beater straight slot. I’m smart enough not to use it on live equipment (plus, it’s orange/yellow, and my only orange/yellow tool, so I’d never grab it by accident. Furthermore, it’s bigger in the hand than my other Wera tools, so I’ll never mistake it). It’s great for smashing at things, or big locknuts, bashing out big KOs, etc. 

https://www.amazon.com/Wera-Slotted...driver&qid=1536434339&sr=8-10&ref=mp_s_a_1_10

There you have it. Two cents, please.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

I use them all. 

3.5mm for DIN terminal blocks.
4.0mm for Meltric receptacles
5.5mm for cover plates
6.5mm for conduit fittings / beater screwdriver
10mm for slotted lugs on panels and large breakers


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MDShunk said:


> I never really memorized straight slot screwdriver sizes like philips and square and torx sizes. I choose them by eye. I'd struggle to buy straight screwdrivers over the 'net. I sorta like to see them in person.


That’s the struggle lol. It’s hard to tell what sizes anything is just by the picture but unfortunately that’s seems like the only option as I don’t have a local distributor


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Kctool company kctool.com or some such - seem like nice guys. I’m sure if you bought something from them that you wanted to return they’d treat you right. Just because you bought something online doesn’t mean you’re stuck with it.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

The only wera I love is the kompact multibit driver.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

tjb said:


> Kctool company kctool.com or some such - seem like nice guys. I’m sure if you bought something from them that you wanted to return they’d treat you right. Just because you bought something online doesn’t mean you’re stuck with it.


I was just browsing, they’re going to get me in trouble. If I didn’t already know I’ll lose them at some point I’d order the Red Bull edition ones


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Smid said:


> I was just browsing, they’re going to get me in trouble. If I didn’t already know I’ll lose them at some point I’d order the Red Bull edition ones


I didn't know they existed! Red Bull is the only energy drink I'll have besides coffee.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

TGGT said:


> I didn't know they existed! Red Bull is the only energy drink I'll have besides coffee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


https://www.kctoolco.com/wera-227700-red-bull-racing-kraftform-plus-screwdriver-set-rack/

I’d post a picture if I could figure it out lol


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

i buy the whia insulated 2.5mm and 3.5mm flat tip screw drives. I buy them in singles and get 10 at a time.

During plc panel upgrades i know that i will probably break 1 or 2 tips but that's a acceptable cost as the screw driver does not slip. Either the screw is coming loose or the screwdriver is going to snap. i do not pay out of my pocket for hand tools so i go with whats comfortable to use and what works. If you are doing 500 plus screws in a day comfort counts as blisters slows the work down. 

I have yet to find a phillips screwdriver that i like. Allen Bradley seems to have screws that are a odd size.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Is the 2.5 mm pretty comparable to the Klein terminal block screwdriver?

Also having a tough time finding a similar one to the 3/16th cabinet tip, the one that’s a rough 6” length


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

1/8 = 3.5mm, 3/16 = 5.0mm, 1/4 = 6.5mm, 3/8 = 10mm. Those sizes are approximate since there is typically no exact matches on even or half millimeter sizes compared to Imperial/SAE. 1/4 inch is actually 6.3mm for instance. But those sizes are usually fairly interchangeable. The hardest one I find to match up is the 3/16 inch. Our American screws are sized fairly precisely for 3/16 on cover plates and devises like receptacles so the metrics do not always fit so easily or if small enough may be loose enough to cause some marring of the slot. I have some of the Weras in these sizes and they seem well enough made. And I like the laser etched tips.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Satch said:


> 1/8 = 3.5mm, 3/16 = 5.0mm, 1/4 = 6.5mm, 3/8 = 10mm. Those sizes are approximate since there is typically no exact matches on even or half millimeter sizes compared to Imperial/SAE. 1/4 inch is actually 6.3mm for instance. But those sizes are usually fairly interchangeable. The hardest one I find to match up is the 3/16 inch. Our American screws are sized fairly precisely for 3/16 on cover plates and devises like receptacles so the metrics do not always fit so easily or if small enough may be loose enough to cause some marring of the slot. I have some of the Weras in these sizes and they seem well enough made. And I like the laser etched tips.


Good to know, thanks! I bought a 6.5mm thinking it would be close but it’s defiently bigger than I thought. Sounds like I should just keep my 3/16th but my ocd and non matching tools is killing me lol


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

I hear you on the ocd. When I bought the Weras I spent a good hour or more double checking bit sizes and shaft legths.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Here's some OCD fussiness for you. The usual inch size for terminal block screwdriver is 1/8" which is fine but a little big for DIN rail terminal blocks. The usual metric size seems to be 3.5mm which is a little bigger and a little better IMO. The 5/32 or 4mm are better for DIN terminal blocks, but there are some other electronics type terminal blocks that they won't fit in. 


```
Fractions	Decimal	Millimeters
1/8		.125	3.175
5/32		.1562	3.968
3/16		.1875	4.762
```


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I didn't know they existed! Red Bull is the only energy drink I'll have besides coffee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Me too, always with vodka.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I go with metric sizes because that is what we have in the plant. The head width above the flat don't always fit into some metric contactors with standard sizes even though the blade fits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> I go with metric sizes because that is what we have in the plant. *The head width above the flat don't always fit into some metric contactors *with standard sizes even though the blade fits.


Find that all the time with European made equipment.


----------

